# Finish details for new Moots?



## Buster65 (Dec 22, 2015)

I just ordered a custom RSL. I was told that if I wanted an alternative to the standard blasted bead finish they could do a brushed Ti finish. Do any Moots owners out their have the brushed Ti finish? What is the pros and cons of each?


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I have the standard bead blast finish and would be interested to see what the brushed Ti finish looks like. I didn't know they offered any other finish.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

As far as i know moots only does the satin bead blasted finish on their frames. The new finish option they introduced last fall was engraved head tube logo as opposed to the head tube badge held on by 2 screws, and etched logos as opposed to the Moots decals on the Downtube, stays, and seat tube. 

I imagine a brushed finish would be similar to the finish Jim Kish uses on his Ti frames.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jcgill said:


> I imagine a brushed finish would be similar to the finish Jim Kish uses on his Ti frames.


Jim uses a maroon 3-M pad as far as I know and the brushed finish, if damaged, can be fixed at home - or even re-do the whole frame. None of that is possible with the normal Moots blasted finish. It's one of the reasons I chose Kish.


----------

